# [NOUVEAU] Mejorar rendimiento driver Nouveau-Xorg (SOLUCION)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas!

Hace pocos dias compile nuevamente todo mi sistema Gentoo. Luego de unos inconvenientes con un dataswitch, donde el monitor no dejaba de parpadear logre compilar "correctamente" el driver Nouveau y hacer que funcione Kde y demás. 

Pense estaba todo arreglado, pero resulta que tengo una aceleracion grafica muy pobre. 

El objetivo de este post es más politico que técnico, es sin dar muchas vueltas, intentar (luego de varios dias de un monitor que se apagaba  y encencia cada 7 segundos) hacer funcionar Nouveau y no depender de una empresa para que los controladores funcionen (Nvidia). Creo la idea de Gentoo, plasmada en parte en el handbook, es que utilicemos el controlador libre, que nos independicemos, que nouveau avance logrando esa independencia. 

Por todo lo expresado pido ayuda a la comunidad, no quiero usar controladores cerrados, pero necesito Nouveau funcione, me deje ver una pelicula, cuando baje una pagina de internet no tenga que esperar a que reacciones y que mis ventanas puedan pasar de una a la otra sin la demora que tengo hoy.

Problema:

- Hay demora para cambiar ventanas

- Al ver una video en Youtube en modo normal se ve bien, cuando pongo pantalla completa pierdo sincronismo entre el audio y el video. Cuando quiero salir de este modo, como que todo se traba y demora en dejarme volver a la pantalla común.

- Al reproducir un DVD en 1024x768 todo funciona bien. Cuando subo a 1152x864 o 1280x1024 veo lineas por todos lados y el rendimiento del equipo disminuye hasta ponerse todo muy muy lento. Insoportable como se pone con eso.

- El salvapantallas, que antes de esto funcionaba ok se va trabando poco a poco, (es uno de lineas y colores) 

- Con mi gentoo viejo y Nvidia todo funcionaba mejor, incluso con el sistema en un estado muy peor al que esta hoy. 

Datos:

Emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3,

glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Jan 2013 02:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d

/etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release

/etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified

distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch

protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn

unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/

ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times

--compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable

--timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local

--exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2

cairo cdda cddb cdr cdrom cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx

dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac

fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv jpeg kde kipi lcms libnotify mad minizip

mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg

opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd

qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2

ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode

upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml

xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel nvidia"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty

extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul

mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions

alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default

authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host

authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock

deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter

headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic

negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir

usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets

stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18

garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver

oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip

tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb

ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console

presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_AR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset

ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat

logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL,

PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS,

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

 /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-monitor.conf

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier             "Monitor0"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 85.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

    Modeline "1152x864_50.00"   66.25  1152 1208 1320 1488  864 867

871 892 -hsync +vsync

    Option  "PreferredMode" "1150x864_50.00"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier             "Device0"

    Driver                 "nouveau"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier             "Screen0"

    Device                 "Device0"

    Monitor                "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth            24

    SubSection             "Display"

        Depth               24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Kernel

```
│

                       < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->

                       -*- VGA Arbitration

                       (16)  Maximum number of GPUs

                        [ ] Laptop Hybryd Graphics - GPU switching support

                        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

                        < > Intel GMA500 Stub Driver

                        -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->

                        [ ] Exynos Video driver support  --->

                        -*- Backlight & LCD device support  --->

                        Console display driver support  --->

                        [*] Bootup logo  --->
```

```
 

     --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                           

     [ ]   Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing for it 

     < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

     < >   ATI Rage 128

     < >   ATI Radeon

     <*>   Nouveau (nVidia) cards

      [*]     Support for backlight control

      [*]     Build in Nouveau's debugfs support I2C encoder or helper chips  --->

     < >   Matrox g200/g400

     < >   Via unichrome video cards

     < >   Savage video cards

     < >   DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU

     < >   Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer

     < >   DisplayLink

     < >   AST server chips

     < >   Kernel modesetting driver for MGA G200 server engines

     < >   Cirrus driver for QEMU emulated device

          
```

```

      --- Support for frame buffer devices

      [ ]   Enable firmware EDID

      [ ]   Framebuffer foreign endianness support  --->

      [ ]   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

      [ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support

      *** Frame buffer hardware drivers ***

      < >   Cirrus Logic support

      < >   Permedia2 support

      < >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support

      < >   Arc Monochrome LCD board support

       [ ]   Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support

       [ ]   IMS Twin Turbo display support

      < >   VGA 16-color graphics support

      < >   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

       [ ]   VESA VGA graphics support

      < >   N411 Apollo/Hecuba devkit support

      < >   Hercules mono graphics support

      < >   Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support

      < >   nVidia Framebuffer Support         

      < >   nVidia Riva support

      < >   Intel740 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

      < >   Intel LE80578 (Vermilion) support

      < >   Matrox acceleration

      < >   ATI Radeon display support

      < >   ATI Rage128 display support

      < >   ATI Mach64 display support

      < >   S3 Trio/Virge support

      < >   S3 Savage support

      < >   SiS/XGI display support

      < >   VIA UniChrome (Pro) and Chrome9 display support

      < >   NeoMagic display support

      < >   IMG Kyro support

      < >   3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3/Voodoo5 display support

```

```
              -*- VGA text console

              [*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM

     (64)    Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB)

      -*- Framebuffer Console support

      -*-   Map the console to the primary display device

      [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation

      [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

      [ ] Select compiled-in fonts
```

Xorg.0.Log

```

LinuxPablo linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    17.258]

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[    17.258] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    17.258] Build Operating System: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    17.258] Current Operating System: Linux LinuxPablo 3.6.11-gentoo

#10 SMP Tue Jan 8 23:53:22 ART 2013 x86_64

[    17.258] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    17.258] Build Date: 07 January 2013  07:13:52PM

[    17.258]

[    17.258] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[    17.258]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    17.258] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    17.258] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jan 10

00:27:44 2013

[    17.338] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    17.338] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    17.376] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    17.376] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    17.376] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    17.398] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[    17.398] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    17.398] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    17.398] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    17.453] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    17.453] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    17.453] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of

input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable

AutoAddDevices.

[    17.453] (II) Loader magic: 0x806be0

[    17.453] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    17.453]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    17.453]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[    17.453]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[    17.453]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    17.453] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    17.455] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:01d3:3842:c409 rev 161, Mem @

0xe8000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/536870912, 0xe9000000/16777216, BIOS @

0x????????/131072

[    17.455] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    17.497] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    17.497] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    17.519] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    17.541] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.541]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.541]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[    17.541] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    17.541] Loading extension GLX

[    17.542] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    17.574] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    17.606] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.606]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.4

[    17.606]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    17.606]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    17.606] (II) NOUVEAU driver

[    17.606] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    17.606]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[    17.606]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[    17.607]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[    17.607]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[    17.607]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[    17.607]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[    17.607]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[    17.607]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[    17.607]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[    17.607]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[    17.607]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[    17.607]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[    17.607]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[    17.607] (++) using VT number 7

[    17.630] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.0.0

[    17.630] (II) Loading sub module "dri"

[    17.630] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    17.630] (II) Module "dri" already built-in

[    17.630] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Loaded DRI module

[    17.630] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NV46"

[    17.630] (**) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    17.630] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[    17.630] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    17.630] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[    17.630] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank disabled.

[    17.630] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping enabled

[    17.630] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Swap limit set to 2 [Max allowed 2]

[    17.661] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using monitor section Monitor0

[    17.661] (**) NOUVEAU(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1150x864_50.00"

[    17.692] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[    17.718] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output TV-1 has no monitor section

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-1

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 1ac  Serial#: 1129197879

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Year: 2005  Week: 32

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage

Level: 0.700/0.700 V

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Sync:  Separate

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 23

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Default color space is primary color space

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300

greenY: 0.600

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX:

0.312 whiteY: 0.329

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported established timings:

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@67Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@72Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@56Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@72Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 832x624@75Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported standard timings:

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

[    17.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85

vid: 22881

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75

vid: 20337

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60

 vid: 32897

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 65

 vid: 17833

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  312 x 234 mm

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end

1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end

772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 160 Hz, H min:

30 H max: 85 kHz, PixClock max 185 MHz

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Serial No: HXAY807575

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   00ffffffffffff004c2dac0137314e43

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   200f0103681f17782eee91a3544c9926

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   0f5054bfef80315945596159714f8180

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   a94501010101ea240060410028303060

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   130038ea1000001e000000fd0032a01e

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   5512000a202020202020000000fc0053

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   00485841593830373537350a2020004f

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-I-1

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024

1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz eP)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x65.0  175.50  1600

1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (81.2 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600

1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x74.9  156.00  1400

1504 1648 1896  1050 1053 1057 1099 -hsync +vsync (82.3 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400

1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  118.96  1600

1696 1864 2128  900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280

1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280

1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x84.8  157.00  1440

1544 1696 1952  900 903 909 948 -hsync +vsync (80.4 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x75.0  136.75  1440

1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440

1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280

1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   85.89  1366

1439 1583 1800  768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1360x768"x60.0   85.50  1360

1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x84.9  122.50  1280

1360 1496 1712  800 803 809 843 -hsync +vsync (71.6 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x74.9  106.50  1280

1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.8   83.50  1280

1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 +hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152

1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864_50.00"x49.9   66.25

1152 1208 1320 1488  864 867 871 892 -hsync +vsync (44.5 kHz)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x768"x84.8  117.50  1280

1360 1496 1712  768 771 778 809 -hsync +vsync (68.6 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x768"x74.9  102.25  1280

1360 1488 1696  768 771 778 805 +hsync -vsync (60.3 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x768"x59.9   79.50  1280

1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024

1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024

1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024

1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x87.0   44.90  1024

1032 1208 1264  768 768 772 817 interlace +hsync +vsync (35.5 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x576"x60.0   46.97  1024

1064 1168 1312  576 577 580 597 -hsync +vsync (35.8 kHz)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864

928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.25  800 832

896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856

976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816

896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840

968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824

896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864

976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696

752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664

704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656

720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704

768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656

752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756

828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738

846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672

736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.750] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672

736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.781] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output TV-1

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 connected

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 disconnected

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output TV-1 disconnected

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using initial mode 1024x768

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

unless otherwise stated.

[    17.807] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 0)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024

1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz eP)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x65.0  175.50  1600

1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (81.2 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600

1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1400x1050": 156.0 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 82.3 kHz, 74.9 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x74.9  156.00  1400

1504 1648 1896  1050 1053 1057 1099 -hsync +vsync (82.3 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1400x1050": 121.8 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400

1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1600x900": 119.0 MHz (scaled from

0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  118.96  1600

1696 1864 2128  900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280

1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280

1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 157.0 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.4 kHz, 84.8 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x84.8  157.00  1440

1544 1696 1952  900 903 909 948 -hsync +vsync (80.4 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 136.8 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 70.6 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x75.0  136.75  1440

1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440

1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280

1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1366x768": 85.9 MHz (scaled from

0.0 MHz), 47.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   85.89  1366

1439 1583 1800  768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1360x768": 85.5 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1360x768"x60.0   85.50  1360

1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x800": 122.5 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 71.6 kHz, 84.9 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x84.9  122.50  1280

1360 1496 1712  800 803 809 843 -hsync +vsync (71.6 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x800": 106.5 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 62.8 kHz, 74.9 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x74.9  106.50  1280

1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x800": 83.5 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 59.8 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.8   83.50  1280

1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 +hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152

1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1152x864_50.00": 66.2 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 44.5 kHz, 49.9 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864_50.00"x49.9   66.25

1152 1208 1320 1488  864 867 871 892 -hsync +vsync (44.5 kHz)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x768": 117.5 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.6 kHz, 84.8 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x768"x84.8  117.50  1280

1360 1496 1712  768 771 778 809 -hsync +vsync (68.6 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x768": 102.2 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.3 kHz, 74.9 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x768"x74.9  102.25  1280

1360 1488 1696  768 771 778 805 +hsync -vsync (60.3 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x768": 79.5 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.8 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x768"x59.9   79.50  1280

1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024

1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024

1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024

1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz

(scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x87.0   44.90  1024

1032 1208 1264  768 768 772 817 interlace +hsync +vsync (35.5 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1024x576": 47.0 MHz (scaled from

0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x576"x60.0   46.97  1024

1064 1168 1312  576 577 580 597 -hsync +vsync (35.8 kHz)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864

928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.25  800 832

896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856

976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816

896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840

968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824

896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "848x480": 33.8 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 31.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864

976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696

752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664

704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656

720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[    17.807] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 30.2 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 35.0 kHz, 66.7 Hz

[    17.807] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704

768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz e)

[    17.808] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.808] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656

752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    17.808] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

[    17.808] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756

828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.808] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "720x400": 28.3 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

[    17.808] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738

846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    17.808] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

[    17.808] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672

736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.808] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz (scaled

from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

[    17.808] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672

736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    17.808] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    17.808] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    17.808] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    17.808] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    17.819] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.819]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.819]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.819] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    17.819] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    17.819] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    17.825] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.825]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.6.0

[    17.826]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    17.826] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[    17.826] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[    17.826] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[    17.837] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.837]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.837]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.837] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    17.837] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 1

[    17.838] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    17.838] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[    17.838] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

[    17.839] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    17.839] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following

operations:

[    17.839] (II)         Solid

[    17.839] (II)         Copy

[    17.839] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    17.839] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    17.839] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    17.839] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store disabled

[    17.840] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    17.840] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with NV40 texture adapter.

[    17.840] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    17.840] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[    17.840] (II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following

RandR disabled message.

[    17.840] (WW) NOUVEAU(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

[    17.840] (--) RandR disabled

[    18.185] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    18.185] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    18.185] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    18.185] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    18.185] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    18.185] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    18.185] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    18.185] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized nouveau

[    18.185] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    18.192] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[    18.205] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[    18.205] resize called 1024 768

[    18.709] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button

(/dev/input/event1)

[    18.709] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.709] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Keyboard Defaults"

[    18.709] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    18.710] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.736] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.736]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.7.3

[    18.736]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    18.736]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[    18.736] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    18.736] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.736] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    18.737] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    18.737] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    18.737] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.737] (**) Option "config_info"

"udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    18.737] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button"

(type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    18.737] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.737] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.737] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    18.784] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button

(/dev/input/event0)

[    18.784] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.784] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Keyboard Defaults"

[    18.784] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    18.784] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.784] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    18.784] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    18.784] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    18.784] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.784] (**) Option "config_info"

"udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    18.784] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button"

(type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    18.784] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.784] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.784] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    18.784] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    18.785] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2

keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    18.785] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass

"evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.785] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass

"Keyboard Defaults"

[    18.785] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    18.785] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    18.785] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device:

"/dev/input/event2"

[    18.785] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    18.785] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    18.785] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.785] (**) Option "config_info"

"udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[    18.785] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated

Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    18.785] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.785] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.785] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    18.786] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic

Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    18.786] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass

"evdev pointer catchall"

[    18.786] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse'

[    18.786] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[    18.786] (**) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    18.786] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x5

[    18.786] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    18.786] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    18.786] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[    18.786] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    18.786] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    18.786] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    18.786] (**) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping:

buttons 4 and 5

[    18.786] (**) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse:

EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout:

200

[    18.786] (**) Option "config_info"

"udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3/event3"

[    18.786] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic

Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[    18.786] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for

relative axes.

[    18.786] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping

acceleration scheme 1

[    18.786] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    18.786] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    18.786] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    18.787] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic

Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    18.787] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.787] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    21.164] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 428

[    21.164] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    21.165] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    21.165] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    21.165] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024

1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz eP)

[    21.165] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840

968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    21.165] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824

896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kH

```

Gracias de antemano a todos.

----------

## cameta

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/TroubleShooting#A2D_acceleration_in_Nouveau_is_unbearably_slow

Lee esto.

A ver si estas usando opengl con KDE. Si es así la cosa no va a ir muy bien.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Luego de varios dias de prueba, Cameta lo tuyo es inmejorable.. Funcionó perfectamente. Lastima no me di cuenta y no esta en ninguna guia explicado.

----------

## cameta

Escribe como lo hiciste. Es la única manera de que existan guias: mediante la colaboración de los propios usuarios.   :Wink: 

----------

